# Feedback Please



## MichaelCo1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Had a friend record me today without knowing and he sent me the video of my swing. My golf shifts a lot. I am playing off 18. I could walk up and hit a great iron shot and then tap the next or slice/hook it badly. I am desperately trying to improve my golf and i know a lot more than this video is needed but if there is anything i am doing right or wrong in this video i'd very much love to hear about it. Thank you. 

http://www.hudl.com/technique/video/view/yeXF2d7n?e=3047819#


----------



## BrizoH71 (Sep 15, 2015)

Maybe just the angle of the camera, but to me it looks like:

a) ball is too far forward of centre in the stance; b) weight is too much on the back foot; c) hands are too far behind the ball at address.

But there's better and far more qualified people than me around to advise...


----------



## bobmac (Sep 15, 2015)

Do you ever 'top' the ball and is your ball flight high enough?


----------



## MichaelCo1 (Sep 15, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Do you ever 'top' the ball and is your ball flight high enough?
		
Click to expand...

I use to but not so much now. If i mess a shot up i usually take to much ground (deep divets). My ball flight isn't that high either it could be a lot higher.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 16, 2015)

Hands _slightly _forward at address and ensure you get your weight onto the left side. Nice tempo and good hands position to finish, though.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 17, 2015)

MichaelCo1 said:



			Had a friend record me today without knowing and he sent me the video of my swing. My golf shifts a lot. I am playing off 18. I could walk up and hit a great iron shot and then tap the next or slice/hook it badly. I am desperately trying to improve my golf and i know a lot more than this video is needed but if there is anything i am doing right or wrong in this video i'd very much love to hear about it. Thank you. [/QUOTE

you gotta a good idea of a swing motion - difficult to see swing motion in 2d with just face on view to get better idea you need the dtl view - I get that you didn't know this was going down anyways it wasn't planned
but to the motion & whats happening in 3d can only take an educated opinion on some things - grip though is easier to see

if you could it would really pay you to get a bunch of lessons with a Pro, say 6 over 3 month period so you got time to train between the lessons

if you check out your grip you got a real weak (hand rotated to much counterclockwise on the handle) so the back of the hand, glove logo looking target direction) this position oftentimes means the handle also runs way too high in the palm
also has a bearing on how then the right hand can 'fit' with the left

if you look closely you see the right thumb down the handle with the forefinger pulled up back towards the rest of the fingers, guessing pretty much all the fingers are touching & the handle also running a ways too high in the palm

as the object is to get the face angle to ball 'square' to get ball to target - this 'hold' on the handle is going to mean you gotta make some compensations in the swing - sometimes you'll get there but oftentimes you won't hence the difference in shot outcomes you getting with not much reliability so at set-up you going to be never quite sure what's going to happen.






[/IMG]

moving off the ball looks like the shaft is pointing back behind the legs some more towards the treeline - looking at shaft angle to toe line (you'd be looking to have the shaft more parallel to target line toe line so the club can work 'up' to the top not back behind some.

IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

this puts you back behind little ways at the top, causes bit too much leg action & overturn so the spine at top leaning little ways towards target which plays into little ways of an overswing






[/IMG]

coming down leads to little ways collapse of the lead leg & the angles shaft/arms being lost little ways early






[/IMG]

so at impact angles lost too soon & hands/handle released near the right thigh - instead of hands/handle upto left thigh with forwards leaning shaft & the left leg buckles some 
so there's going to be some extra body action & independent hand/arm action to try to get some more 'hit' to the ball






[/IMG]

you got some good things going on if you can working with a Pro would soon iron out this stuff - may seem a lot but it's all connected one thing leading to another - you could easy make it a whole bunch better

so sooner you can start sooner you can stop getting too used to whats going down now longer you ingrain it the harder it is to filter it all back out

so if the grip gets sorted easier to take the club back on a good plane to the top then easier to swing down against a firm left leg & rotate the hip out of the ways - instead of shift laterally left with then what that does to the left knee & hands club at impact.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## the_coach (Sep 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;hwBylijfbZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwBylijfbZk[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Sep 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;wMLpg38gEJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMLpg38gEJE[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Sep 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;wY4Kw2miJRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY4Kw2miJRs[/video]


----------



## MichaelCo1 (Sep 19, 2015)

This is more than i was expecting... Thanks for your time and effort i really appreciate it. Many thanks!


----------

